# Making a king rig...



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

For some reason, a few of you think i have a clue about how to make king rigs, because ive gotten a few pm's about how to make one, what to use, etc..

so, heres a little slide show of a very very simple 2 hook king rig..

2- #4 4x trebbles
60lb single strand wire
100lb barrel swivel. 

i forgot to add in the show, wherever your tag end is around the hooks/swivel, do not cut w/ cutters, just bend it back and forth a few times and it will break off nice and clean, no sharp point at all.

you can use whatever hooks you want, this is just a KING rig...if you are gonna mess with tarpon or cobes, sure would be a good idea to use 1 or 2 heavy live bait J-Hooks.


Jesse


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Jesse hit the nail on the head. If you are fishing from Emerald Isle south where the cobia are only around for a couple of weeks, use the smaller wire and hooks. If you are fishing later in the summer around the OBX piers, I use #1 trebles and I have seen people use 1/0 trebles. I also use 80lb wire instead of 60lb because I fish more farther north because of travel and time constraints.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> For some reason, a few of you think i have a clue about how to make king rigs, because ive gotten a few pm's about how to make one, what to use, etc..
> 
> so, heres a little slide show of a very very simple 2 hook king rig..
> 
> ...




Right on!! Enough said.

RT


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse,great post.... 

Although,I must say this... I quit kingin off the piers before you were hatched... Back then on Frisco,and several other piers along OBX many of us used two singles.. Most would use a single and a treble.. If someone came from down south,about where you're located, to fish up here,they would always strap their rod to the pier. We knew where they were from when they did that because we always layed the rods on the rail.. Also they had what we called a "Christmas Tree Rig".. It had three trebles,and we would all look at each other as if to say "is this guy nuts or what??"..  As I said most of us used singles and had VERY FEW pulled hooks.. Not saying one way is better than the other,just that we did it different.. It has changed a lot since I used to kingfish off the planks...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kenny, its pretty cool to see how different piers fish different. i notice the difference in size J hooks and trebbles some of the piers north of me use, and how light some of the piers south of me go. dropping down wire size, hook size, and line/rod/reel size.


i remember the first time i saw on a pier that we layed the anchor rods down instead of up, blew my mind : ..damn thats gotta be goin on 6 years ago now...i look back at myself w/ long hair, what the hell was i thinking...:--|, aint much i can do about me bein ugly, but that long hippy hair was crazy!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> kenny, its pretty cool to see how different piers fish different. i notice the difference in size J hooks and trebbles some of the piers north of me use, and how light some of the piers south of me go. dropping down wire size, hook size, and line/rod/reel size.
> 
> 
> i remember the first time i saw on a pier that we layed the anchor rods down instead of up, blew my mind : ..damn thats gotta be goin on 6 years ago now...i look back at myself w/ long hair, what the hell was i thinking...:--|, aint much i can do about me bein ugly, but that long hippy hair was crazy!!


 One other thing about folks that came from down there... I couldn't understand it,but they came with 6/0's and even 9/0's... This was to kingfish with?? Back then it seemed crazy to us.. I'd say 80% of us were using 10000abu,tld,jigmasters,even squidders... We caught jackcrevalle,cobes,tarpon,drum,and kings on this tackle.. We used floats for many of the yrs I fished.. Pinrigs were also used,although most used floats here then.. In many ways the folks from downsouth NC were in the forefront of what tackle systems are being used today.. Back then though,we all looked at em like they were crazy,because the tackle we were using was bailing kings for us... Nowadays,it seems to pale in comparison to the numbers of kings caught then..

Oh,as far as the "Hippyhairdoo",don't feel like you were alone..Believe it or not,I had red hair,and it was down past my shoulders back in the day...:redface:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Oh,as far as the "Hippyhairdoo",don't feel like you were alone..Believe it or not,I had red hair,and it was down past my shoulders back in the day...:redface:



kenny, id almost PAY for that picture! 

And as far as the 6/0 9/0 thing goes, yeah, sometimes you can see some guys using some WICKED heavy stuff lol. Bogue especially, ive seen a BUNCH of 30's and 50's, and a load of 9/0's lol...ive even seen TWO 80w's!!!!!!




Jesse


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Down here it's bring what you got. I've even seen 12/0 down on OI back in the 70's. I used to use a 6/0 but we had some wicked large sharks back then. Middle hook was a #4 live bait hook and 2 # 4 trebles, one in the tail and the other a hanger.

Anchor rod was always up and strapped to the pier and a leash to your fighting setup.


----------



## shunt (Apr 12, 2004)

*Anomolies*

Was always interesting to me to see the anomolies that sometimes changed from pier to pier even along a given beach. Rigs styles, cable vs. single strand, crimping versus tying, style of anchors, rubber band versus mono loops, spinning versus casting. etc. You got weird looks when you showed up at a "we only use spinning rods for anchor rods here" pier with your casting set-up. I tended to run on the lighter side with my tackle so I got a lot of the "you're gonna get spooled" talks. I always found it a lot more fun when I'd get twice as many strikes with the light stuff, but always kept is respectful with the folks there. I think my favoite setup/style was toning it way light in the late summer and wearing'em out. Remember one day using 18# cable, 1x number 6 trebles, 12# test...4 to 6 inch shad...28 strikes (on 1 rod) in one day...mostly the BIG spanish, but kings and even a couple of Jack C's mixed in. Was really blessed as I had access to lodging at Salter Path, Topsail, and Wilmington back then. I fished (mainly during the 80's) mainly Indian Beach Pier (Salter Path), Jolly Roger (TI), and Crystal (Wrightsville) and sometimes Oceanna (AB). Even as a kid, you could tell real quick who knew the deal and who didn't. Learned a lot of cool stuff from some fantastic fishermen (knots, rig making, building rods, etc.).


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

shunt said:


> Was always interesting to me to see the anomolies that sometimes changed from pier to pier even along a given beach. Rigs styles, cable vs. single strand, crimping versus tying, style of anchors, rubber band versus mono loops, spinning versus casting. etc. You got weird looks when you showed up at a "we only use spinning rods for anchor rods here" pier with your casting set-up. I tended to run on the lighter side with my tackle so I got a lot of the "you're gonna get spooled" talks. I always found it a lot more fun when I'd get twice as many strikes with the light stuff, but always kept is respectful with the folks there. I think my favoite setup/style was toning it way light in the late summer and wearing'em out. Remember one day using 18# cable, 1x number 6 trebles, 12# test...4 to 6 inch shad...28 strikes (on 1 rod) in one day...mostly the BIG spanish, but kings and even a couple of Jack C's mixed in. Was really blessed as I had access to lodging at Salter Path, Topsail, and Wilmington back then. I fished (mainly during the 80's) mainly Indian Beach Pier (Salter Path), Jolly Roger (TI), and Crystal (Wrightsville) and sometimes Oceanna (AB). Even as a kid, you could tell real quick who knew the deal and who didn't. Learned a lot of cool stuff from some fantastic fishermen (knots, rig making, building rods, etc.).


yes, it is cool to see how different piers fish, even on the same stretch of beach.

the guys from sportsmen's pier would fish bogue every now and then, and we could tell where they fished from their release clips, etc.



Jesse


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Ill never forget seeing an Accurate 50 loaded with braid out on the end when I first got into the game. Can you get any worse?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NateM said:


> Ill never forget seeing an Accurate 50 loaded with braid out on the end when I first got into the game. Can you get any worse?


ahaha, im tellin ya, ive seen an older style 80 international slammed w/ some serious heavy mono, on like an 8' med action..SPINNING ROD LOL





Jesse


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

what always struck me funny was using 6/0s and 9/0s but then use #2 trebles (or smaller) and light wire.any fish you would get that would warrant the larger reel/line size would straighten those hooks!
i think 15lb-20lb line with a shockleader for when you get them close will handle 90% of what youll get.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pogey moe said:


> what always struck me funny was using 6/0s and 9/0s but then use #2 trebles (or smaller) and light wire.any fish you would get that would warrant the larger reel/line size would straighten those hooks!
> i think 15lb-20lb line with a shockleader for when you get them close will handle 90% of what youll get.


 Yeap,that's what we thought too,light as those hooks where they'd straighten like an umbrella if any pressure was put on them...  When you catch a king you're close to freespool when fighting him,why 80lb line??


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

got a king on my avet 50w last year.....off the pier..felt like an idiot...50 lb line and 1 lb of drag...aint no fun..think the drag from the line in the water wore him down more then the reel

blew up anchor reel..no extra line i was BROKE this summer lol....put tld star 20/40 on anchor rod..cast anchor out..hook up 50 wide sharkin rod to king rig...slide down blue runner..5 minutes later....blamo...dont think the rod had a bend it it at any point...not enough money to buy ice to pack it on, dang, give king away to friends...later on that day another one skying me all over..busted my pin..swam off..wierd tackle seems to work for me i guess

later in the summer guide busted on my regular king rod(a fiftenn dollar greentop special)..give rod away to some tourist...had that lil furball of line everytime i reeled in on the guide...dangit...fishin avalon too..no one knows me here cept my buddy jake....so here i am lookin like an idiot with a tld on a 8 ft. tica spinnin rod...oh yeah...hes a newb...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> avalon too..no one knows me here cept my buddy jake....so here i am lookin like an idiot with a tld on a 8 ft. tica spinnin rod...oh yeah...hes a newb...


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

i woulda took a pic if i was there for sure      



chris, wtf you gonna do after graduation this summer? shoot me a pm , need to fish





Jesse


----------

